# Any good phone apps?



## Lars Petrus (Sep 3, 2010)

Are there any good iPhone or Android cube apps around these days?

As a frame of reference, I need something better than 3D Cube Puzzle.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 3, 2010)

I use micube on my iPad. Its pretty good. I'm to cheap to buy an app, but that's the best free one I could find (as of 1 1/2 months ago).


----------



## oval30 (Sep 3, 2010)

i cube timer


----------



## blade740 (Sep 3, 2010)

Twistyhedron on iphone is nice if you want to be able to solve a bunch of different puzzles.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 3, 2010)

iitimer is good if you're looking for a timer since it provides multiple puzzles and scrambles for way as well as defferent scramble types for each puzzle.


----------



## Joker (Sep 3, 2010)

badmephisto's app :tu
EDIT
Someone like you probably wouldn't have use for it though.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 3, 2010)

Joker said:


> badmephisto's app :tu
> EDIT
> Someone like you probably wouldn't have use for it though.



 Check the username first rofl.

BTW: I'm catching up to you...


----------



## Joker (Sep 3, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto's app :tu
> ...



Catchin up to meh? 
Lol I'm guessing that thats for your 3x3 time lol.
And yeah, I didn't read "Lars Petrus" before I typed. Good thing I read it after, and good thing theres an edit button lol.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Sep 3, 2010)

Joker said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



Did I miss something embarrassing? Darn!

I'm just interested in graphic 3x3x3 cubes. Solvers, toys, tutorials, whatever.


----------



## maggot (Sep 3, 2010)

i really enjoy the cube timer on android platform. it works very well for on the go cubing. i use this as my timer when im not at home. i guess credit goes to jaap? i also use another timer on the ipad, name escapes me.
cube timer:
legit scrambles, 2x2-7x7, MM, PM, Sq1, and even UFO.
customizeable inspection time
best, avg of (saves info of over 1000 average), and S-dev saved by the app, for each individual puzzle, data is not lost for quitting app or switching puzzles. 
times are saved in a database for each puzzle, every time you change puzzle, your solve times are only for that puzzle (which is one of the strong feature)
timer is fairly accurate, it cant be much more accurate do to software lag. 
i wish scramble were larger font, timer was larger font during solving, and that you could recall scrambles and individual solves.
sometime fingerprints on the screen make it difficult to distinguish anti clockwise ( ' ). larger font would be nice to help with this, especially on 7x7 scramble.
recalling scramble for easy or difficult solves, to use as example for a slow walkthrough etc.
also, posting avg5 avg12 rolling and best would be nice.
hopefully i get my wishes!!! hahah but definately reccomend.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new official Rubik's cube app for the iPhone?

I saw it the other day, but haven't downloaded it yet. If anyone has it, I'd love to hear what it's like. If not, I'll get it myself and tell you guys what I think.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 3, 2010)

In terms of none cubing apps I would recomend the free battery app as this tells you fairly accuaratly how much battery you have left


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 4, 2010)

Lars Petrus said:


> I'm just interested in graphic 3x3x3 cubes. Solvers, toys, tutorials, whatever.



Once again I must implore that you try micube

Fun little cube and decent movement and such. Just no slice moves.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 4, 2010)

Joker said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



You would be correct.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 4, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Has anyone tried the new official Rubik's cube app for the iPhone?
> 
> I saw it the other day, but haven't downloaded it yet. If anyone has it, I'd love to hear what it's like. If not, I'll get it myself and tell you guys what I think.



It's rather dissapointing. There's no timer and it doesn't give you scrambles. If you're still learning to solve it gives you a solution but it doesn't have any advanced methods like Fridrich, Petrus or Roux. It does come with a solver but I think 99.5% of the people one this forum don't need an app to tell them how to solve the cube. The solver is only for the 3x3 not for the 2x2, 4x4, or 5x5. The controls are very tough(I have a 3rd gen touch maybe it's easier with the new technology in the 4th gen touch/new iphone) The one interesting thing is that it gives you a 'crazy cube" where non of the cubies are attached to each other but still move like a regular cube would. It's a nice twist but hard to get used to. All in all I wasnt too thrilled after I got it.


----------



## will6680 (Sep 4, 2010)

Theres a one by Rubik's. I virtually solved a 2x2x2 in 30 seconds lol no PLL and First layer wa maybe 5 moves.


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > theanonymouscuber said:
> ...



THEN IMA STOP PRACTICIN OH AND WORK ON 2H JUS FO YOU
Lol, but really, we'll see whos faster after a while (cept I have school starting up in a few days)


----------



## will6680 (Sep 6, 2010)

iiTimer is totally worth the 1.99 because it averages off ur solves.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 9, 2010)

I just downloaded TapStack timer. I have to say, I think it's great. It's a really good looking app!

Apparently, there's a TapStack timer pro in the pipeline, so I'm going to be looking out for that!


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 9, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried the new official Rubik's cube app for the iPhone?
> ...




I agree. I saw the official Rubik's app on an iPhone 4 and it's definitely aimed at the beginner.

The most disappointing part about it for me was the solver. You're supposed to be able to take a picture of all the sides of the cube so you don't have to identify the color of each sticker manually, but the color recognition was worse than terrible. It wasn't even close and didn't even get it right some of the time. We tried different lighting conditions and even a brand new, out of the box store-bought. It just wouldn't work. We finally entered the scramble in manually and the app did find a 20 move solution, but it was disappointingly displayed in a step-by-step fashion. I would have much rather it give the solution alg. Instead it tells you the first turn, complete with an animation example, and you have to hit "Next" in order to see the next turn. It's aimed at the beginner with no advanced features.

The only cool part of the app was the virtual cubes. I thought it had good controls: one finger for turns, two fingers for cube rotations. And you can enter a timed mode to race yourself or friends on the virtual cube. It keeps track of rankings and best times. Other than that, it's probably a pass for most experienced cubers.

The one good thing I can say about it... it got my brother-in-law interested in cubing. He learned to solve a cube from this app over last weekend. I told him next he needs to get Badmephisto's app.




Lars Petrus said:


> Are there any good iPhone or Android cube apps around these days?
> 
> As a frame of reference, I need something better than 3D Cube Puzzle.




On Android, there is a pretty good timer app SpeedCube Timer, but I have not found a good cube sim yet.


----------



## shelley (Sep 11, 2010)

http://droid-appz.com/images/stories/cap201007102109.jpg

That scramble algorithm needs work.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Sep 22, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> I told him next he needs to get Badmephisto's app.


 
Judging by the screen shots this app is an alg encyclopedia, not an animated cube?


----------



## jiggy (Sep 22, 2010)

Lars Petrus said:


> Judging by the screen shots this app is an alg encyclopedia, not an animated cube?


 
Yes, but specifically for CFOP and a LBL beginner's method. It also rarely lists more than one alg per case. I believe it was intended to be more of a supplement to meph's video tutorials and a reminder in your pocket for that alg you've forgotten. It does a fine job of that, but would probably not be much use for you.


----------

